# Geryi possible HITH?



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi guys!

I showed pics of my geryi to a friend and he kinda scared me... Said it looks like HITH to him but I haven't noticed it till now. I have no experience with HITH so I am worried it might be happening without me even knowing. So, please take a look at the pics and let me know what you think. If you look very close it does look like a VERY shallow pit above his eye but I can't be sure cos I never saw it live on a fish.

The suspicious part is circled in the first pic


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Basing my opinion on the pics, I do not think it is HITH. When the fish takes a dump check if it is white and stringy. Otherwise I would not be concerned unless fish is not eating at all or if it gets worse.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Basing my opinion on the pics, I do not think it is HITH. When the fish takes a dump check if it is white and stringy. Otherwise I would not be concerned unless fish is not eating at all or if it gets worse.


I checked him from all angles today and saw that he has EXACTLY the same spot on the other side. Same shape and size. When observed from the side, I can't see an indentation on either side so I am guessing it is normal. Think I just overreacted there... Especially since the fish is doing better and better. Water params are in check and even the stripe is finally giving a purple hue instead of a dark gray one. As for eating, I think he would eat a pound of anchovies if I threw them in the water. He is always hungry and begging at the glass







))


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats a real beaty you have there.
Hope nothing is wrong with her.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

It looks like HITH to me.
What are the water parameters and what is his diet?
Thanks.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I say this because you can see the 3 sensory pits on the bottom of his jaw getting larger, forming 1 giant pit.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> I say this because you can see the 3 sensory pits on the bottom of his jaw getting larger, forming 1 giant pit.


I checked it, nose to the glass style, but can't see those you mention... Just normal pits I think. BTW, his water parameters are: pH 7,5, NO2 0, NO3 25 and stable with 7-10 days water changes of 40%. Staple food are frozen anchovies and shrimp with occasional beef heart and salmon fillets. Feeding is every other day. He was housed in poor conditions before I got him but improved greatly in these three months I had him.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I c. Definitely taking good care of him, and nice diet. 
If you really want to see if it is HITH then you can always just try and keep the Nitrates around 0 for awhile, see if that improves it. As that is usually the #1 cause.
Might be worth it, since once HITH sets in, it is a real bitch to fix, plus it takes along time to heal the wounds. 
Spend time now and you might save a lot down the road.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> I c. Definitely taking good care of him, and nice diet.
> If you really want to see if it is HITH then you can always just try and keep the Nitrates around 0 for awhile, see if that improves it. As that is usually the #1 cause.
> Might be worth it, since once HITH sets in, it is a real bitch to fix, plus it takes along time to heal the wounds.
> Spend time now and you might save a lot down the road.


Yeah, I will try that... And give him some vitamins too! Keeping nitrates at 0 is near impossible here as my tap water already has around 10-12. And I hear R/O ain't to good to use either. I believe keeping things steady is a ok as piranhas are adaptable like nothing else. Will definitely keep you posted!


----------

